# A Prayer for Mobey (non GSD)



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

My handsome, spirited fearless 3 year old MinPin was hit by a car in October of 2006. He rests in our backyard and I have always intended to honor his memory in some way. I feel this forum is a fitting place to do it as people here understand the pain that comes with losing a beloved pet. He was not a GSD but he had the spirit of one, he may have only been 10 lbs but in his mind he was 100 lbs









I love you my little Moboo boy, in your 3 short years you gave me a lifetime of memories , smiles and laughter. I hope there are never ending "cheerios" and "bologna" where you are










Look not where I was
For I am not there
My spirit is free
I am everywhere

In the air that you breathe
In the sounds that you hear
Don't cry for me Mom
My spirit is near

I'll watch for you
From the other side
I'll be the one running
New friends by my side

Smile at my memory
Remember in your heart
This isn't the end
It's a brand new start.

Love Mom, your sister Skye, and your new brother Bogart who I know you would love


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Run free sweet boy.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Mobey sounds like he was a wonderful boy - rest in peace, Mobey


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I am sorry that you lost your sweet boy- but happy for you that you were fortunate enough to have him in your life.......

Peace to you.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Mobey!!!








*DO NOT CRY * 
Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow;
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain;
I am the gentle autumn's rain.
When you awaken in the morning hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there; I did not die.
-Mary Elizabeth Frye, 1932


----------

